# Shoppin day



## Hardtail1969 (30/12/16)

Hiya,

Quick ask, but where in gauteng, can i go today to get started with buying my diy supplies?

Who is open and has stock?

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so the vendors can respond directly

I do know that Vaperite has recently started stocking some DIY flavours. Not sure which branches have them. Perhaps check it out if you dont come right with others.
@Vaperite South Africa


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/12/16)

@Hardtail1969 

Our Bedford Village shop corner Nicol and Van Buuren Roads in Bedfordview has liquid nicotine, PG, VG, concentrates and accessories to get you started.

Regards
Barry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Quick ask, but where in gauteng, can i go today to get started with buying my diy supplies?
> 
> ...


Hi @Hardtail1969 you could also try one or even all of these:
Atomix
Skyblue
VapeOWave
Carlossconcoctions

Just check with them, especially Carloss Concoctions as I`m not too certain about the retail store, before going. I`m sure between these and Vaperite you should be able to find what you are looking for. Unless it`s those pesky no-flyers.


----------



## PsyCLown (30/12/16)

The only place which I know of who stock the no-flyers is @DizZa from The Flavour Mill.

Service from The Flavour Mill (TFM) is FANTASTIC though! I highly recommend purchasing from them - although they are based in the Durban area so will need to wait for shipping - I received mine the next day though  Prices are great as well.

As for walk in stores, check out Vaperite and some of the others if they are open although make sure they have all of the concentrates you are looking for - pointless getting half the concentrates you want and you are unable to complete any of your recipes. You might as well then wait and place an order online.

Best of luck with your DIY adventures.  There will be some great juices, there will be some terrible juices and you will quickly learn how important steeping actually is. I thought steeping might be some snake oil talk when I first joined - it is not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (30/12/16)

What is a "no-fly" juice? Does it deter flies? 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/12/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> What is a "no-fly" juice? Does it deter flies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


Lol.... My understanding is that TFA and CAP will not airfreight certain concentrates due to the *low flash point of those concentrates hence the "no fly" desination. Not sure about the other manufactures.

*Edit: changed to low


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Lol.... My understanding is that TFA and CAP will not airfreight certain concentrates due to the high flash point of those concentrates hence the "no fly" desination. Not sure about the other manufactures.



Is it high or low flash point @Blu_Marlin ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (30/12/16)

Low afaik.

Sent from my Serpent Minikin

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (30/12/16)

Silver said:


> It it high or low flash point @Blu_Marlin ?


 _According to:_ https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flash_point
"The *flash point* is the lowest temperature at which vapours of a volatile material will ignite, when given an ignition source."
_Also interesting:_
"It is also used to characterize the fire hazards of liquids. Depending on the standard used, liquids which have a flash point less than either 37.8 or 60.5 °C (100.0 or 140.9 °F) are called flammable — whereas liquids having a flash point above that temperature are called combustible.[2]"

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (30/12/16)

Silver said:


> Is it high or low flash point @Blu_Marlin ?


Oops my mistake. Well spotted @Silver , @boxerulez and @acorn . It is in-fact a low flash point that has deemed them unsafe for air travel. I will edit accordingly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

